# Looks like a 'downgrade' to F150 in 2014.



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

If anyone has seen the JUST released Ford Atlas F150 concept truck...looks like I will be finally listening to my wife and 'Downgrading' to a F150. BadA**! Detroit papers say production model should be very close to the concept. I would post a link or pic but I don't know how.ussmileyflag and for our canadian friends:tymusic


----------



## Theplower (Nov 24, 2012)

They never confirmed that this is going to be the f150, it could be used for all f series trucks.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Detroit FreePress story on the unveiling, at the Detroit Auto Show, touts it, with quotes from Ford execs as the new F150. Would be even more tough with a straight axle.


----------



## Theplower (Nov 24, 2012)

kurtandshan;1567342 said:


> Detroit FreePress story on the unveiling, at the Detroit Auto Show, touts it, with quotes from Ford execs as the new F150. Would be even more tough with a straight axle.


Thanks, didn't know that.
I wonder if it will be able to hold a plow once it's eventually released, it looks like a pretty strong truck, but I can see some of the new technology on it getting in the way....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

kurtandshan;1567342 said:


> Detroit FreePress story on the unveiling, at the Detroit Auto Show, touts it, with quotes from Ford execs as the new F150. Would be even more tough with a straight axle.


Why would a straight axle make it more tough?


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

2COR517;1567535 said:


> Why would a straight axle make it more tough?


Guess its personal preference but I feel the simple, strong design of a straight axle is capable of handling more weight and abuse than the complex, intricate design of independant suspension. I'm no engineer, or even an expert, but to me Less parts+larger parts+simple parts= stronger=straight axle. 
When it comes to my plow truck ride quality is not the determining factor.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

New Fords & Dodges with straight axles ride as nice, if not better then the new GM's. That said, all 3 ride nice and hold plows well nowadays.

That new F150 looks amazing, they should just release it as is. Its a beautiful truck.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

I liked the ramps that tucked under the bed I thought that was awesome.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

I WANT THAT!!!! wesportwesport

Seeing this will help me get over my love affair with the SVT Raptor!! :yow!:


----------

